# [v] Ps2 &amp; Gamecube Spiele, Z.b. Buzz, Gta Lcs, Burnout, Uvm.



## FlosseHH (23. Juli 2009)

Hi ihr


Verkauft werden soll folgendes:
GC-Spiele:
- *SSX3* D 5€
- *Tony Hawks Underground 2* D 5€
- *NBA Strees Vol. 2* Englisch (aber Pal, d.h. funktioniert ganz normal auf einem 'deutschen' Gamecube) 5€
- *Fifa Football 2005* D 3€
- *Burnout* (keine Anleitung) D 5€

PS2-Spiele:
- *Buzz das Große Quiz* D 12,50€
- *Buzz das Mega Quiz* D 12,50€
- *Buzzer* 10€; zusammen mit einem Buzz-Spiel 20€
- *GTA Liberty City Stories* D 6,50€
- *Midnight Club 2* D 5€
- *Gran Turismo 3 * D 5€
- *This is Football 2005* (ohne Anleitung/Cover) D 2,50€
- *Eye Toy Groove* D 5€

GBA-Spiele:
- *Midnight Club* für den GBA ab 0 Jahren freigegeben multilanguage 2,50€

Wenn nichts weiter dabei steht ist kein Zubehör (und auch keine OVP) dabei. Falls ihr irgendwas braucht oder euch nicht vorstellen könnt, dass gar kein Zubehör dabei ist fragt einfach nach. Kann ja auch vorkommen, dass ich vergesse, etwas zu erwähnen.

Die Spiele sind immer in der Originalhülle. Für Spielanleitungen fragt bitte auch nach (oft sind ja inzwischen keine mehr dabei).


Von allen Sachen kann ein Bild gemacht werden. Preise sind VB, Bundles werden bevorzugt und den anderweitigen Verkauf behalte ich mir vor, genauso wie den Ausschluss bestimmter User.

Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung und Rücknahme.

Alle Preise verstehen sich exklusive Versand, welcher per Post, Hermes und DHL erfolgen kann. Auf besonderes Wunsch würde ich mich auch schlau machen, wie es hier mit DPD/GLS aussieht. Außerdem können die Sachen natürlich auch in HH/Rahlstedt abgeholt werden. Ich gehe grundsätzlich von einem Versand nach Deutschland aus. So etwas ins Ausland verschickt werden soll bitte ich darum, dass vorher darauf hingewiesen wird.


----------



## FlosseHH (27. Juli 2009)

Alles Preise sind verhandelbar!

e/ Fifa 05 ist weg.
e2/ GTA LCS auch.


----------



## kiaro (29. Juli 2009)

FlosseHH am 23.07.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr
> 
> 
> Verkauft werden soll folgendes:
> ...



Ganz ehrlich ist doch zu schade die teuren Spielen gegen so wenig Geld zu verkaufen. Deswegen möchte ich zu deinen Gunsten tauschen.


----------



## FlosseHH (29. Juli 2009)

kiaro am 29.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FlosseHH am 23.07.2009 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was möchtest du mir denn anbieten?


----------



## kiaro (29. Juli 2009)

FlosseHH am 29.07.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 29.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guck in meinen thread such was aus


----------



## FlosseHH (29. Juli 2009)

kiaro am 29.07.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> FlosseHH am 29.07.2009 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist leider nichts bei, alle Spiele davon, die mich interessieren, habe ich, sorry!


----------



## FlosseHH (11. August 2009)

SSX 3 ist verkauft!


----------

